# Corsair H100i auf i7 5820K?



## Chryzzle (16. September 2014)

Moin!
Ich hab vor eine Corsair H100i auf den 5820K zu setzen,zumindest übergangsweise bis die Swiftech H220X oder die NZXT Kraken X61 rauskommen. Ich will den Prozessor nicht übertakten.
Frage: Reicht die Leistung der H100i? Der Mann in meinem PC-Shop hat mit Stirnrunzeln reagiert.
Ich weiß, Luft wäre sinnvoller, aber ich will das einfach mal probieren...


----------



## tobi-prime23 (16. September 2014)

Erstens ja ich denke die reicht locker reicht ja sogar für einen FX 9590 
Warum willst du das mal probieren ist ja eigentlich Geldverschwendung oder ? ein Alpenföhn Brocken würds ohne OC auch tun.


----------



## 3-way (16. September 2014)

Fürs Nicht-Übertakten reicht sogar der Boxed-Kühler. Wie hoch du übertakten kannst und wie leise und kühl das am Ende wird liegt an der Kühlung.


----------



## Zwitschack (16. September 2014)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher auch auf einen Luftkühler setzen, es sei denn die H100i ist schon vorhanden.



3-way schrieb:


> Fürs Nicht-Übertakten reicht sogar der Boxed-Kühler. Wie hoch du übertakten kannst und wie leise und kühl das am Ende wird liegt an der Kühlung.



beim i7 5820K muss der Boxed-Kühler extra gekauft werden.


----------



## Chryzzle (16. September 2014)

Danke! 
Ja, ich weiß, richtig vernünftig ist das nicht, aber irgendwas treibt mich dahin. 
Ich glaube, da ist auch gar kein Boxed-Kühler dabei.
Danke nochmal!
Beste Grüße!


----------



## tobi-prime23 (16. September 2014)

Willst du wirklich ca.100 Euro investieren in was was dir gar nichts bringt ?


----------



## Chryzzle (16. September 2014)

@tobi-prime23
Ich weiß doch auch nicht. Ich hasse mich dafür, aber ich mag es halt auch ästhetisch. 
Hat ja auch Vorteile was die möglich RAM-Höhe angeht. Und ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3  kostet ja auch schon 70€. Die 30€ mehr noch...
Ich kämpfe noch mit mir.


----------



## tobi-prime23 (16. September 2014)

ein Alpenföhn Brocken 2 kostet nur 35 der tut es für den Übergang ohne Übertaktung auch locker bedenke es ist ja nicht für ewig ... oder ?
da würde sich dein Verlust sehr in Grenzen halten 
Oder du bekommst die h100i nachher recht gut verkauft dann wär das ja noch verkraftbar...


----------



## Chryzzle (16. September 2014)

@tobi-prime23
Du hast wohl Recht. Aber die Ästhetik... 
Ich werd wohl den vernünftigen Weg gehen und es erstmal mit nem Lüfter angehen. Bis die Kraken X61 kommt...
Besten Dank!


----------



## tobi-prime23 (16. September 2014)

würd ich auch so machen


----------

